# Hello from Wellston, OH



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Micah. Have fun here.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

:welcome: fellow Ohioan!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

hey just up the road from you about 1/2 hour, welcome, you shoot jackson club, you go to Fairfield Outdoors any, I am a member of Central Ohio **** Hunters in Lancaster. Welcome to AT.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome my fellow Buckeye!:wink:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Dave - I'm not active in the Jackson County bowhunters but plan on looking them up once I get my scouting out of the way for this season. I live in Wellston now but grew up in McArthur. We used to go up to Hocking Hills all the time and run around the caves...very beautiful area. 

Good luck to all you Ohio bowhunters this season. I'm gonna enjoy the extra doe tags again this year!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## whenson (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa


----------

